# Advice to someone on purchasing a new Glock



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

A friend of mine has just decided he must have a Glock .45, one of the
compensated models. He asked me for advice because I have him 
convinced I know a lot about handguns.

Well, I don't own a Glock and probably never will, so I am asking Y'all. Is
there anything out of the ordinary he should look for in a compensated 
(ported) .45?

Do Glocks fire cast bullets, or only jacketed ammo? Will he be able to use
reloads, or will he have to plan on firing only factory ammo?

Thanks for any advice you might have for him!


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*ported*

A friend of mine had two ported Glocks. G19 9mm, and G23 .40cal. We shot them both under low light conditions and they were blinding to the point of not being able to re-engage the target after the first round. He traded them both for non-comp models. You really don't save any on recoil with the ported models. Hope this helps your friend.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

^ I couldn't disagree more. I have a G31C (357sig) and not only does it help recoil a lot on that platform (which I am sure it varies by platform - 9mm is probably negligible.), it doesn't "blind" me at all... or have any ill-effects on my follow-ups. The flash is gone so fast, it doesn't even have time to matter.

As far as ammo, Glocks really don't get along well with lead bullets... stay away from them. As far as I know, anything else (including reloads) is game.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for responding to my questions. My friend called me Friday and 
asked what I though about an XD-45. So I think he changed his mind
about the Glock. I can't fault him because I've been there, done that!

Deciding which firearm to purchase can be confusing!

Thanks for the help.


----------

